# Dentist Moving to SA



## hidinu (May 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I am Dr Dinesh, from India. I am a Dentist.

I am planning to move to SA. The work permit process is going on now.

Mean while, I would like to know few details about Dentists in SA.

If any one of you is Dentist or any of your friend is a dentist then please guide me in this regard.

My concerns are:

Salary Range of an experienced Dentist (I have over 8 years of Experience)

Cost of Living in SA

Life Style & Security in SA

Please help me in this regard, as I already started the process of Work permit.

Thank you all.

Dr Dinesh


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I would suggest that you come and visit the country before you make a move, it is a beautiful country, very diverse with regards to climate, lifestyle, etc.

Do a recce and see for yourself.

What are your interests, do you like city life , rural areas, etc etc.


----------



## ksundeep11 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Information need for dentist*

Hi Dinesh, I think my case is similar to you.
Please advice me how to enter Australia.
Which consultancy you are moving with?
What is work permit you are getting through?

Hi i am Sundeep having 8+ years of experience as a Dental surgeon.
I am planning to move any part of Australia.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ksundeep11 said:


> Hi Dinesh, I think my case is similar to you.
> Please advice me how to enter Australia.
> Which consultancy you are moving with?
> What is work permit you are getting through?
> ...


You have posted this in the South African section, I am sure laws regarding work permits etc. are not the same/


----------

